# Expire Date und Gzip werden von einigen Dateien ignoriert



## shredder01 (6. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade einige Webseiten hinsichtlich Ladezeiten u.ä. zu optimieren. 
Unter anderem habe ich jetzt mit dem Expire-Header experimentiert und lasse die soweit wie sinnvoll gezippt ausliefern. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das ein paar Javascriptdateien beides ignorieren. Sie werden scheinbar ohne Expire Date ausgeliefert und werden auch nicht komprimiert.
Kann mir einer einen Tipp geben woran das liegen könnte?
Eine der fraglichen Webseiten ist das hier http://www.ernaehrungsberatung-stralsund.de/.
Meine erste Vermutung war, das vielleicht an den "?ver..." Anhängseln, die das CMS den Dateien verpasst, liegen könnte, aber da zweifel ich inzwischen schon wider dran, da eine der sich weigernden JS-Dateien kein solches Anhängsel besitzt.

Danke.


----------



## Gumbo (6. November 2009)

Wie sieht denn deine Konfiguration aus?


----------



## shredder01 (6. November 2009)

Folgendes steht in der mod_deflate.conf, die in /etc/apache2/conf.d liegt:
	
	
	



```
AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE text/html text/plain text/xml application/xml application/xhtml+xml application/rss+xml
AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE text/css text/javascript application/javascript application/x-javascript
BrowserMatch ^Mozilla/4 gzip-only-text/html
BrowserMatch ^Mozilla/4.0[678] no-gzip
BrowserMatch \bMSI[E] !no-gzip !gzip-only-text/html
```
Und folgendes steht in der .htaccess:
	
	
	



```
<IfModule mod_expires.c>
ExpiresActive On
ExpiresDefault "access plus 2 hours"
ExpiresByType image/gif "access plus 1 month"
ExpiresByType image/png "access plus 1 month"
ExpiresByType image/jpg "access plus 1 month"
ExpiresByType image/jpeg "access plus 1 month"
ExpiresByType image/ico "access plus 1 month"
ExpiresByType text/css "access plus 1 month"
ExpiresByType text/javascript "access plus 1 month"
ExpiresByType application/x-javascript "access plus 1 month"
</IfModule>
```
Hm, hab ich noch etwas vergessen? 
Die entsprechenden Module (mod_deflate und mod_expires) sind aktiviert.

Aber ich denke nicht das es an der Konfiguration des Servers liegt, da beides (Expire Date setzen und komprimieren) ja generell funktioniert. Alles andere außer 3 bzw. 4 Dateien macht genau das was ich will. Nur bei diesen Dateien will es einfach nicht funktionieren, wie mir YSlow zeigt.


----------

